# Your paradise is here with a minimum of 325 days a year of "SUN" - lol



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

How many advertisements are there associated with property in the South of Spain claiming there is a minimum of 325 days a year of sunshine

Almeria, Murcia, Costa del Sol - et cetera

If you live or have lived in the south - how many days a year sunshine can one expect realistically ?

I would doubt its more than 250 days unless you live in the Canary Islands - lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm thinking of writing to Snr Zapetero to protest about the lack of sunshine! LOL


----------



## J.O.N. (Oct 22, 2008)

﻿I live in La Coruña, a sunny day here is when the rain is a fine mist falling straight down. It’s
considered cloudy when the rain gains consistency and starts to form real drops. You could
actually say that it is raining when the rain comes at an angle and sounds like a drum roll on your umbrella, but it’s not bad weather until the wind turns your umbrella inside out, the raindrops pelt you like rice at a wedding thrown by an angry ex and the water going down the gutters is deep enough for rafting. It’s really bad when the seagulls hide under parked cars and the mailman shows up dressed in a combination of SCUBA and mountain climbing gear. The last time I saw the sun in all it’s bright shining glory was on a documentary about Gran Canaria. Well, it’s no substitute for the sun but I hope this makes you laugh and brightens up your day a little.

J.O.N.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

J.O.N. said:


> I live in La Coruña, a sunny day here is when the rain is a fine mist falling straight down. It’s
> considered cloudy when the rain gains consistency and starts to form real drops. You could
> actually say that it is raining when the rain comes at an angle and sounds like a drum roll on your umbrella, but it’s not bad weather until the wind turns your umbrella inside out, the raindrops pelt you like rice at a wedding thrown by an angry ex and the water going down the gutters is deep enough for rafting. It’s really bad when the seagulls hide under parked cars and the mailman shows up dressed in a combination of SCUBA and mountain climbing gear. The last time I saw the sun in all it’s bright shining glory was on a documentary about Gran Canaria. Well, it’s no substitute for the sun but I hope this makes you laugh and brightens up your day a little.
> 
> J.O.N.


I spent a weeks holiday in Galicia earlier in the year and lost the sun somewhere along the way


----------

